# Trying to balance stuff



## NerdyMunk (May 2, 2008)

If you are a writer you'll know:

-That don't need to be there
-That needs to be changed
-That needs to be out
-Moar on this and that...

What are some techniques you use to balance your writing with school and how does it interfere with other plans in your daily life?


----------



## M. LeRenard (May 2, 2008)

Don't got none, actually.  But that might just be because I don't balance anything in my life.  One day I'll do homework for 16 hours and then play video games until bed, the next I might go on a writing spree and finish three chapters in whatever I happen to be working on, then the day after that I might just go outside and walk into the hills and get lost in the woods, then come home by 8:00 PM and browse the internet for six hours.
I probably _should_ balance my writing schedule, so I would have fewer excuses to not write, but I really can't since the rest of my life is so chaotic anyway.

...which answers your second question.  Is the first how to balance aspects of writing?  Didn't quite get that.


----------

